# Vocal cord injection



## evonp (Sep 21, 2011)

One of our providers is doing a vocal cord injection laryngoplasty using a flexible scope and injecting Radiesse. Not sure whether to use code 31571 or 31599. Any help would be apprecitated! Thanks


----------



## Lainie0559 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was just at a coding workshop, and the answer they gave was to use 31599 and J3590 for the drug.  If you are using a mirror then you can code 31513 instead of 31599.


----------

